# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Live plants for my pacman enclosure

## Bink

I would love to add a few live plants to my pacman's enclosure, 18X18, but I'm not sure where to begin.  I've been reading up on plants and I'm a bit confused about what will survive in a pacman environment.  My guy (or girl) is bedded on coconut fiber.  Will anything grow in that substrate?

I've been looking at pileas, peperomias (cupid) and even lemon button ferns.  I'd be happy with just about anything though.  

So if there is a plant that can live in coconut fiber, how would I do monthly cleanings?  Plant the plant in a small pot and place that in the coconut fiber so I don't actually dig it up each month?  

And what about watering, do I continue to spritz as usual to keep the humidity up?  I see that some plants need to dry out a bit.  Obviously we can't do that for a pacman enclosure.

I've put in a call to Josh's Frogs but the guys are out.  Not sure when they'll be back in.

----------


## Jack

Pothos plants are always good. I use them for my pacman and the plant is healthy and growing. Beware though that they are toxic so any dying leaves should be trimmed before they fall off the plant so the frog doesn't mistake the falling leaf for food because as you probably know these guys eat anything that moves.  :Big Grin: 

I just dig up the roots of my plant each month when it's cleaning time but you could probably plant it in a pot under the substrate but make sure it has no sharp edges, wouldn't want the frog digging down next to the plant just to get injured. Mine is surviving fine in coco fibre but we'll see for how long.

----------


## Bink

Thanks so much for replying, Jack.  Oh my gosh, yes!  LOL  My little one even goes after his reflection (he does have 3 sides covered).  

Do you happen to know which type of Pothos you have?  The Golden Pothos looks really nice.  I love those big leaves.

So Josh's Frogs does recommend using a small pot and placing it in the coconut fiber to help the plants thrive.  They also said that we could try mounting some small Bromeliads to the background of an exo-terra using a net cup.  How cool is that?!

----------


## Jack

No sorry I don't know what type, the store just had it labeled as live plant then members of this forum identified it as a pothos. Live plants always make the enclosure look better.  :Smile:

----------


## Bink

They really do.  I have some great artificial plants but it's just not the same.  I can't wait to get my guy's place looking more natural.

----------


## Jack

Please post some pics when it's finished.  :Smile:

----------


## Bink

Will do!  I'll take any opportunity to shamelessly show off my guy and his enclosure.  LOL   :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos

Any of the Pothos _Epipremnum_ species will do.  As Jack stated; you have to consider the leaves are toxic if feeding loose crickets on tank.  For example if a cricket jumps on a leaf and the frog goes for it taking a chomp out of the toxic leaf... that could cause a problem  :Frown:  .

Planting in a pot will help avoid messing with roots every time you clean substrate.  Can use ABG type soil in pot, since shredded coco has no plant nutrition in it.  Also, can fertilize with weak aquarium plant food like the new Seachem plant products.  Pothos can be trained to "climb" on walls (aquarium suction cups work well), thus enhancing back and side walls too  :Smile:  .

----------


## Bink

Hmm, really good point about the crickets on the leaves, Carlos.  I'll have to think about the Pothos a bit more.  Stanley does eat crickets and sometimes they run around the enclosure before he gets them.  Having the pothos cover the back sounds really neat!  

Alrighty, I'll definitely go with pots then.  Thank you so much for the helpful soil and plant food info!

----------


## Bink

Here's what I've done, so far.  I have a feeling that I will be altering and improving his/her enclosure forever.  I've learned that our sweet little pacman likes to climb.  Well I'm not sure you can really call it climbing, he/she likes to sit on things that are slightly elevated.   :Smile:   I picked up a little piece of tree and he/she just couldn't wait to hop on.  I was still working on things when she climbed on and gave me the stink eye for having the nerve to enter the enclosure without first providing food.  You can see that I had quite a few fake plants initially.  Now I have only one fake plant, 2 bromeliads, 1 pilea and 1 peperomia.  

I did actually try a pothos but our little chubby one immediately decided to crush it, several times.  

I'm pretty proud of what I've done.  I know it doesn't look amazing yet but we'll get there.  I know the substrate looks a little dry but it's because I had the doors open while working in it.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Pathos work well in Pacman tanks. They need little light and can handle the tropical environment as well as growing well in Eco Earth.

----------

